# Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten



## niri (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*



Dilmun schrieb:


> @ Ina
> 
> Ich hab heuer auch einen Topf nur mit Seramis. Kein Lehm. Ich habe das Zypergras drinnen. Momentan steht der Topf in einem meiner Teichlein.
> Im Winter kommt er in den Wintergarten. Bin gespannt, wie sich das macht. Da werde ich düngen müssen.
> Wie hast du denn das Mischungsverhältnis? Das würd mich interesieren. Und natürlich deine Erfahrungen damit. Ich glaub du hast einen:gdaumen



Hallo Sonja,

danke für :gdaumen D!

Zum Substrat: das Mischverhältnis fällt bei mir unterschiedlich aus, je nachdem für welche Pflanzen ich gerade die Substratmischung mache. Die Seerosen bekommen so ca. 1:1 Lehm/Sand, eventuell etwas mehr Lehm als Sand. Und von dem Sand ersetze ich dann ca. 1/4 durch Seramis. Ich hoffe, ich habe das halbwegs verständlich erklärt . Die anderen Pflanzen bekommen dann etwas mehr sand als Lehm, da ist dann auch der anteil an Seramis etwas höher. 

An Seramis gefällt mir sein geringes Gewicht, die Fähigkeit Nährstoffe zu speichern und die Eigenschaft, das Substrat lockerer zu machen. Im Seramis pur wächst bei mir z.Z. auch Zyperngras (Cyperus longus). Es bildet gewaltige wollige Wurzeln, die ich immer wieder entferne, und wächst nicht schlecht. Zyperngras ist bei mir dadurch ein bewährter Wasserklärer. Ausserdem wächst noch Houttunya cordata passabel in Seramis pur, auch wenn sie kleiner ist, als in nahrhafterem Substrat, und nicht geblüht hat. Die Tests mit anderen robusteren Pflanzen haben gezeigt, dass sie doch ziemlich am Mickern sind. 

Die Pflanzen, die bei mir in Seramis pur wachsen, bekommen keinen Dünger, da Seramis zu durchlässig ist. Meine Versuche mit Dünger (verpackt in Tonkugeln) haben ergeben, dass der Dünger innerhalb kürzester Zeit (2-3  Tage) ins Wasser entweicht. Wenn die Pflanzen aufgrund ihrer Bedürfnisse potenzielle Kandidaten für Düngergaben sind, bekommen sie bei mir Sand/Lehmgemisch (viel weniger durchlässig) und kommen in (fast) geschlossene Kunststofftöpfe, da bleibt der Dünger dann auch im Topf und geht kaum ins Wasser. 

@ Chrima

Das nenne ich kreativ !

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wie sieht es an euren Miniteichen aus (2010)*

Hallo Ina!

Danke

Du hast dir ja wirklich Zeit genommen für die Beantwortung...

Ich find, das Thema sehr spannend, weil man da viel neues erfahren kann. Ich glaub, wenn wir uns weiter austauschen werden wir einen separaten Thread aufmachen müssen, sonst bekommen wir.einen "Platzverweis"... 

Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen, dass sich da noch andere Miniteichler melden werden.....


----------



## Dilmun (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@ Christine

Danke für den "Verschub"......

Mal sehen, ob sich noch andere Miniteichbesitzer finden und uns ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen.

@ Ina

Ich habe das Zypergras erst seit heuer. Ich hab mir gedacht, im Winter werde ich die Nährstoffe mit normalem Blumendünger über das Wasser zuführen.  
Glaubst geht das? Du hast da mehr Erfahrung. 


Einige meiner Erfahrungen:
Wie ich ja schon geschrieben habe, und wie Ina bestätigt hat, verdichtet reiner körniger Sand mit der Zeit und die Pflanzen wachsen nicht so gut. 

In einem der blauen Töpfe habe ich Schwimmpflanzen. Da habe ich eine Schicht Kiesel am Boden, kein Sand oder Lehm. Darin verankern sich die Wurzeln der __ Krebsschere. (Meine liebt Regenwasser). Der __ Wassersalat und die Wasserhyazinthen wachsen so auch ganz passabel. Da bin ich eh froh, dass sie nicht so wuchern. Weil in einem anderen Becken wachsen die Wasserhyazinthen wie verrückt. 

www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=27527/page-2

Den __ Blutweiderich habe ich heuer in einen extra Topf gesetzt. In ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand. Der hat mir voriges Jahr zu sehr gewuchert. Den muss ich fast täglich mit Wasser versorgen. Der ist 2m hoch. 

Was bei mir schon das zweite Jahr nicht gut wächst, ist die Gauklerblume. 
Voriges Jahr hatte ich sie in fast reinem Sand. Da hab ich mir gedacht, die hat zuwenig Nährstoffe. Aber heuer habe ich eine in Sand/Teicherdegemisch (3/1) gesetzt und auch diese ist schon eingegangen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was ich da anders machen könnte.....


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hi Mädels

darf ich mich auch beteiligen ?

Das mit dem Sand kann ich bestätigen. Reinen Sand nehm ich nichtmal mehr für den Teich.
Ansonsten hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht,daß eine Mischung aus lehmhaltiger Erde und Sand ( ca. 4:1) für die meisten Pflanzen am besten ist.
Teicherde nehm ich immer zum "Hochzüchten" bzw. "Vermehren"

Was allerdings viel wesentlicher ist,ist die Pflanztiefe.
Immo bin ich dabei  manche Pflanzen auf "klein" zu trimmen.
Gauklerblume wächst bei mir von 20cm bis zu 100cm.
Tannenwedel hab ich immo richtig süße,die nur 10cm hoch werden. (Im Teich sind sie bei bis zu 130cm  )
Auch den __ Blutweiderich kann man klein halten.

Wenns Tiere wären,könnte man fast "Qualzuchten" dazu sagen. 


@ Sonja

Für die Gauklerblume würde ich das Sand/Erde Verhältnis genau umdrehen.
Wenns geht,pflanz sie auch mal in versch. Tiefen. (naß - flach -10cm )


----------



## Dilmun (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@ Eugen

Herzlich willkommen. 
Du warst der Erste, von dem ich gedacht habe, dass er sich beteiligen wird. Aus deinen Erfahrungen hab ich mir schon einiges abgeschaut. Da kann ich gleich mal  sagen. 

Das mit dem Tannenwedel finde ich super. Ich hab heuer auch Tannenwedel gekauft. Ich mach morgen mal Fotos. 



> Auch den __ Blutweiderich kann man klein halten.



Und wie machst das? Ich hätt meinen auch lieber kleiner - wegen dem Wind. 

Voriges Jahr habe ich die Gauklerblume - Topfoberkante - ca 5cm unter dem Wasserspiegel gehabt. Heuer habe ich sie in eine größere Pflanzwanne (30x35x8cm) gesetzt und da ist das Substrat manchmal nur halb überflutet. Ich werd mal genau schauen, ob noch was übrig ist, und wenn ja, werde ich sie mal mit Düngetabletten versorgen und wenn das nichts bringt, umsetzen. 

Einen Teil der Zebrasimse habe ich heuer auch in dieser Pflanzwanne.  Die ist glücklich in der Pflanzwanne. Dick und hat schöne Streifen. In einem kleinen Korb in einem anderen Becken mickert sie vor sich hin. Da ich eine Pflanze vom Vorjahr geteilt habe, liegt es entweder am Substrat, oder sie mag nicht dauernd mit Wasser bedeckt sein.


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Meine Experimentieren begann damit,daß etliche pflanzen für die Minis eigentlich viel zu groß werden,ich sie aber in bestimmten Kombinationen nicht missen möchte.

Allerdings hab ich außer Sand,Lehm und div. Erden nur noch mit Lavabruch rumgebastelt
Lava hab ich ad acta gelegt,da viel zu scharfkantig für die feinen Würzelchen.
letztes Jahr hatte ich div Wannen mit unterschiedlichem Wasser (Teich,Regen,Leitung und Aqua dem. )

Der Tannenwedel steht in Mutterboden in kleinen Plastiktöpfchen und ist fast nicht mit Wasser bedeckt. Nun schon im 2.Jahr. Sieht aber richtig süß aus. 
__ Blutweiderich hab ich auch in einem Töpfchen in Lehmerde und extra 10 cm tief gesetzt.
Im Frühjahr hab ich die Wurzeln stark eingekürzt.

Zur Gauklerblume (die gelbe) : Die war bei mir zwei Jahre am Mickern und heuer wächst sie "überall". Feucht am stärksten,je tiefer und sandiger desto kleiner.
Bei der Zebrasimse kann ich noch nix sagen.
In meinem großen Teich steht sie "feucht" und sandig und mickert. In "meinem" neuen Teich steht sie ca 15cm tief,aber in lehmiger Erde und hat richtig dicke Stängel.
Allerdings erst ab Anfang Mai. Ergo nix mit Langzeitversuch


----------



## niri (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@Dilmum

dank dir und Elschen  können wir alle nun nach Herzenslust unsere Erfahrungen mit diversen Substraten hier miteinander austauschen. Ich finde dieses Thema höchstinteressant. Wenn man sich in Miniteichen schöne Pflanzen wünscht, kommt man einfach nicht drumrum .

Sonja, was für eine Zyperngras-Art hast du? Die meisten sind aus wärmeren Gefilden, bei diesen wäre dann wohl auch im Winter etwas Dünger angebracht. Mein Cyperus longus bleibt im Winter draussen. 

Kannst du dir erklären, warum bei dir in der einen Wanne die Wasserhyazinthen so wuchern? Hast du da eventuell in irgendeiner Form gedüngt?  

__ Blutweiderich ist meiner Erfahrung nach eine recht genügsame Pflanze. Er stand bei mir einige Jahre in  einem großen Korb nur im Sand/ganz wenig Lehm/Aquarienkies-Gemisch und entwickelte sich gut. Im letzten Sommer habe ich meine Minis komplett umgestaltet. Mein Blutweiderich bekam einen kleineren Topf mit, soweit ich micht entsinnen kann, Seramis pur. Dieses Jahr mickert er, ist gerade mal 50 cm hoch und hat gerade erst angefangen zu blühen. Er bekommt jetzt einen separaten Kübel, wo er wuchern kann .

Zu Gauklerblume. Welche hast du denn? Es gibt da einige verschiedene, die sich teilweise nur im feuchten Boden wohlfühlen. Bei mir wuchs die gelbe Gaucklerblume (Mimulus luteus) im Sand/Teicherdegemisch 1:1 sehr gut. Es war so eine Art kleiner Sumpftopf mit ca. 5 cm Wassertiefe. Veilleicht ist tatsächlich dein Substratgemisch für sie zu mager.

@Eugen

Super, dass du hier auch mitmischt ! Von deinen umfangreichen Erfahrungen mit Teichpflanzen und Pflanzsubstraten können wir alle profitieren !

Mich würde als erstes interessieren, wie lehmhaltig dein Lehmboden ist. Natürlch erwarte ich keine chmische Analyse , einfach deine Einschätzung. Unser Lehmboden hier ist laienhaft ausgedrückt sehr lehmig. Im trockenen Zustand hart wie Stein, mit Händen eigentlich nicht zu zerbröseln. Deswegen halte ich micht auch so ziemlich hartnäckig an diese allerorts empfohlene Mischung 1:1 bei Lehm/Sand. Deine Mischung 4:1 ist doch sehr dicht, oder? Da die Pflanzen deiner Erfahrung nach gut darin wachsen, stört es sie also nicht, dass der Boden so wenig durchlässig ist. Düngst du noch zusätzlich in irgendeiner Form?

Wie verwendest du Teicherde zum Hochzüchten?

Was Langzeitversuche betrifft, auch meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Substraten oder z.B. mit Verwendung von Seramis im Miniteich oder in den Substratmischungen sind noch ziemlich kurz. Mit Seramis probiere ich seit dem vergangenen Sommer herum. Also ist alles noch offen , die ersten Erfahrungen sind aber ganz positiv.

Zum Lavabruch: ich verwende seit diesem Sommer Lavagranulat in kleiner Körnung (bis 4 mm) als obere Abdeckschicht in Töpfen, weil es so schön dunkel ist. Mit welcher Körnung hast du experimentiert? 


LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hi Ina

Es ist kein Lehmboden,den ich da nehme (obwohl wir sowas auch haben  ), sondern lehmhaltiger Erde, die krümelig ist. Den Lehmanteil schätze ich mal auf ca. 10-20%.
Mit Wasser ergibt es so ne richtig schöne "Matschepampe" 

ich hab so flache Wannen (ca 10cm hoch), da kommt die Teicherde rein, Wasser grad soviel,daß es sumpfig ist.
Sind die Ableger größer, werden sie in kleine Plastiktöpfe umgebettet und in eine der vielen Wannen,die bei mir rumstehen  , gestellt.

Die Körnung des Lavabruches weiß ich nicht,waren aber schon rechte Brocken (8-15 mm schätze ich mal )

Ich habe im Urlaub "Blähschiefer" gesehen,davon will ich mir was besorgen (soll eigentlich als Mulchersatz im Vorgarten dienen )
Ob sowas allerdings als Substrat taugt 
Ich werds halt mal antesten


----------



## Dilmun (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hallo ihr beiden!



Welche Sorte Zypergras ich habe, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe mir einige abgebrochene Stengel von einer Bekannten (die weiß es aber auch nicht) stibitzt, die Quirle gekürzt und kopfüber in Wasser bewurzeln lassen. Ist also ganz jung, die Pflanze. Bei meiner Bekannten wird die Pflanze 80-100cm hoch. Sie hatte sie früher in Wasser und jetzt hat sie sie in Erde eingesetzt. Die Stengel sind rund. Blüten hab ich noch nicht und wenn ich mal bei meiner Bekannten war, hab ich auch keine gesehen. Vielleich erkennt Ja einer der Experten die Sorte. 
 

Gauklerblume habe ich heuer "mimulus luteus" die ganz gewöhnliche Gelbe. (Voriges Jahr hatte ich die auch und die Mimulus Hybride "Orange Glow".) Ich hab jetzt zu meiner eine Düngetablette zu den Wurzeln gegeben. Mal sehen.....
Ist auf dem Foto rechts das mickrige Pflänzchen
 

Ja die Wasserhyazinthen. Voriges Jahr waren schon beim Kauf (3 Stk) braune Flecken auf den Pflanzen. Das hat sich zwar gebessert, aber es sind doch immer wieder braune Stellen gekommen. Voriges Jahr habe ich den Topf gleich mit dem Gießwasser für die __ Kübelpflanzen immer wieder aufgefüllt. Da war dann 1x pro Woche Pflanzendünger dabei. Extradüngegaben bekamen sie dann auch noch.  Und weil das so gut geklappt hat, habe ich das auch heuer wieder so gemacht. 
Heuer konnte ich eine (1 Stk) sehr schöne große Wasserhyazinthe kaufen. Ohne braune Stellen. Da meine Laubfroschbabies Platz gebraucht haben, habe ich diese Wanne nur mit Wasser gefüllt, ein paar größere Steine hinein, den Topf mit dem Zypergras, die Ableger von der  einen  Wasserhyazinthenpflanze und das war's dann. Gegossen wieder mit derselben Methode wie voriges Jahr. Erst vor einer Woche habe ich dann etwas Wasserpflanzendünger ins Wasser gegeben, weil die Blätter sich etwas ins gelbliche verfärbt haben. Nächstes Jahr versuche ich sie in Substrat zu verankern und vielleicht blühen sie ja mal. Was sie sicher sehr mögen, ist den ganzen Tag Sonne. 

Der __ Blutweiderich blüht hier, wo ich wohne fast in jedem Graben neben der Strasse. Dort wird er nur max. ca. 60 cm hoch und blüht üppig. Da bin ich dann ein bißchen neidisch, weil meiner so lange Triebe hat. Er blüht zwar auch üppig, aber auf den langen Stengeln ist die Optik doch eine andere. Ich werde das nächstes Jahr auch mit "Wurzeln einkürzen" versuchen....

Ich habe heuer Tannenwedel gekauft. Und weil ich in den Minis keinen Platz mehr hatte, habe ich den Tannenwedel mit dem __ Zwergrohrkolben in einen Topf gesetzt. Zuerst war da nur wenig Substrat drinnen. Das habe ich dann bald fast bis zum Rand nachgefüllt - und jetzt schaut das Ganze so aus. Sind ca. 20 cm hoch. Ich glaub mit mehr Lehm würden sie üppiger sein.  
 

Dem __ Rohrkolben passt das offensichtlich auch nicht so gut. In einem anderen Topf steht er 25 cm tief und schaut genauso aus. Mal sehen... Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich. 

Generell glaube ich - nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, - dass jede(r) Miniteichler(in) abwägen muss, ob er(sie) mit ein paar Algen leben kann und dafür die Pflanzen kräftiger und schöner sind.


----------



## niri (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@Eugen

Vielen Dank für deine "Substrat-Geheimnisse" , eine Frage hätte ich noch: deine lehmhaltige Erde ist also dunkel, nicht lehmfarben (bitte sei mir wegen dieser penetranten Fragerei nicht böse :beten, ich möchte es halt ganz genau wissen )?

Ok, dein Lavabruch war sehr grob. Bei meinem kleinkörnigen Granulat habe ich bis jetzt nicht gemerkt, das es sich negativ auf meine Pflanzen auswirkt, ist aber alles noch sehr frisch .

Und wenn du Blähschiefer antestest, las uns an deinen  Erfahrungen unbedingt teilhaben .

@Dilmum

dir auch lieben Dank für deine Tipps .Jetzt weiß ich ganz sicher, wie ich Wasserhyazinthen vermehren kann . Dein Zyperngras ist meiner Meinung nach kein Cyperus longus, also eher wärmeliebend. Wintergarten und etwas Dünger wären bei ihm wohl der richtige Weg. Deine Gauklerblüme ist im Moment wirklich sehr klein. Meine waren 20-30 cm hoch und blühten sehr gut. Die orangefarbene Hybride mag wahrscheinlich keinen dauernassen Standort.

__ Zwergrohrkolben mag es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht sehr tief, höchstens 5 cm. Er war bei mir nie sehr vital, hatte aber einige kleine Kolben gebildet gehabt. Mein Tannenwedel existiert noch, aber üppig wachsen ist etwas anderes . 

Am Anfang meiner Miniteich-Laufbahn habe ich sehr viele verschiedene Pflanzen in wenigen Minis eingesetzt gehabt. Mittlerweile bin ich soweit, dass ich ganz klare Vorstellungen davon habe, welche Pflanzen ich einsetzen möchte und nur die Pflanzen wähle, die meinen Auswahlkriterien entsprechen. Das hat zum Einen damit zu tun, dass ich in meinen Minis viel Platz für meine Seerosen brauche, zum Anderen einen Weg finden möchte, schöne und zugleich _pflegeleichte_ Miniteiche zu haben. Natürlich bin ich noch am Testen und Probieren. 



> Generell glaube ich - nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, - dass jede(r) Miniteichler(in) abwägen muss, ob er(sie) mit ein paar Algen leben kann und dafür die Pflanzen kräftiger und schöner sind.



Das hast du sehr richtig gemerkt, liebe Sonja. In Miniteichen bekommen die Pflanzen zu wenig Nährstoffe aus der Umwelt, um in einem mageren Substrat üppig wachsen und gedeihen zu können. Das sieht in grösseren Teichen mit Fischbesatz schon anders aus. In Minis und unter Umständen auch in reinen Pflanzenteichen darf das Substrat nicht zu mager sein. Das nahrhafte Substrat ist dann aber wiederum oft mit Algenwachstum verbunden. Das musste ich auch so feststellen. Ich suche schon seit Jahren nach einem Weg, schöne Pflanzen und keine Algen zu haben. So ganz ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, jedoch klappt es mittlerweile immer besser.

Mein Weg ist zweierlei Pflanzengruppen in jedem Miniteich zu kombinieren: optisch sehr schöne und meistens blühende Pflanzen wie z.B. Seerosen, Irisse, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, u.a., die nahrhafres Substrat und, wenn nötig, auch zusätzlich Dünger bekommen und Funktionspflanzen,also robuste Pflanzen, die mit einem durchlässigen mageren Substrat klar kommen und meistens auch ziemlich gut tieferes Wasser vertragen. Diese Funktoinspflanzen ( bei mir Cyperus longus, Scirpus lacustris, Typha laxmanii, Typha angustifolia) sollen alle Nährstoffüberschüsse aus dem Wasser ziehen, die durch das nahrhafte Substrat der gedüngten Pflanzen eventuell ins Wasser gelangen könnten. Auch Unterwasserpflanzen dienen dazu. Bei mir hat sich in der letzten Zeit __ Quellmoos als eine der besten Unterwasserpflanzen in meinen größeren Minis mit 35-45 cm Tiefe bewährt. Es scheint mir, es kommt  mit den geringen CO2 Werten meines relativ harten Teichwassers sehr gut klar vielleicht aufgrund seines ziemlich langsamen aber stetigen Wachstums. Die andere bewährte wasserklärende Unterwasserpflanze bei mir ist das __ Hornkraut, es gedeiht auch in ganz kleinen Schüsseln. Zu der Gruppe der wasserklärenden Funktionspflanzen gehören auch alle Schwimmpflanzen, die besonders bei sehr kleinen Minis oft die einzige Möglichkeit sind, die Nährstoffüberschüsse aus dem Wasser aufzunehmen. 

Als Substrat für die erste "Gruppe der blühenden Schönheiten" eignet sich Lehm/Sand (eventuell auch Teicherde/Sandmischungen) am besten. Als Dünger benutze ich für diese Pflanzen Osmocote in Tonkugeln oder spezielle Teichpflanzentabletten. Für die Funktionspflanzen ist ein durchlässiges Substrat wichtig, das Wasser soll gut an den Wurzeln dieser Pflanzen zirkulieren können: feiner Kies (1-2 mm), eventuell feinkörniger Lavagranulat (bis 4 mm), feiner Blähton (habe selbst damit noch nicht experimentiert) oder auch, wie oben schon erwähnt, Seramis, oder von Eugen erwähner "Blähschiefer" kämen dafür in Frage. 

Die Kunst besteht nun auch darin, das richtige Verhältnis der "Schönheiten" zu den "Funktionspflanzen", die übrigens auch schön sind , zu wäheln . 

So, nun habe ich meinen Roman fertig, puh  viel Spass beim Lesen, ich hoffe ihr haltet durch 1.

LG
Ina


----------



## Eugen (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hi Ina

du solltest Buchautorin werden  
Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

Zur Auflockerung einer meiner "Neuzüchtungen" :

 
Den hab ich ausgegraben,da er zu groß war,ins Wasser gelegt und vergessen.
Jetzt treiben an den Stengeln neue Triebe aus. 

Ich werde ih mal liegen lassen und später den ganzen Stengel mal eingraben.
__ Blutweiderich in Linie gepflanzt.  
Oder "like birds on a wire"


----------



## Dilmun (7. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hallo Ina!

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. toll 

Ich habe als Unterwasserpflanze __ Hornkraut und beim Kauf war ein kleines Stück __ Wasserpest. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen. Obwohl die Wasserpest bei mir keine "Pest" ist, und eher schüchtern wächst. 

Betreff Wasser:
Füllt ihr eure Becken mit Leitungswasser?
Ich habe meine Tontöpfe im Winter ausgeleert und habe heuer gleich mit einer Mischung 1/2 Leitungswaser und 1/2 Regenwasser begonnen. Das scheint mir speziell für die Krebsscheren die richtige Mischung zu sein. Voriges Jahr haben sie sich schnell mal aufgelöst und waren ein "Lieblingsfutter" für die __ Schnecken.  Auch beim Nachfüllen wechsel ich zwischen Leitungs und Regenwasser ab. 

Ja, das mit den Optik- und Funktionspflanzen kann ich nur unterschreiben. Ich mag es , wenn verschiedene Pflanzformen in einem Becken stehen. Mit verschiedenen Blattformen, verschieden hohem Wuchs und Blüten....

Ich bin ja noch am Ausprobieren. Ihr seid ja im Gegensatz zu mir schon "alte Teichhasen"  

Und wenn ich so sehe, was ihr für schöne Seerosen habt, 
In Österreich krieg ich nicht mal Seerosendünger. Nur Düngetabletten allgemein für Teichpflanzen.  
Die habe ich zu meinen Zwergseerosen gegeben. Sie haben zwar viele Blätter bekommen aber jede nur 1 Blüte. Blühen die Seerosen mit zunehmendem Alter und Größe mehr? Ich hoffe es. 

@ Eugen

Bin schon gespannt, was aus deiner Blutweiderichallee wird.. 
Das ist ja eine gute Idee zur Vermehrung. Ich hätt meine eh gern "buschiger".


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Guten morgen Sonja



> In Österreich krieg ich nicht mal Seerosendünger.


Sämtliche Baumärkte mit Gartenabteilung führen diesen 

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## gimeney (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Ich habe in meinem Mini nicht genug Platz für viele Sumpfpflanzen, möchte jedoch auf __ Rohrkolben nicht verzichten. Mögen die auch in einem seperaten Topf gehalten werden, der ständig nass (sumpfig) ist?


----------



## Dilmun (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hallo Helmut!

Danke für deinen link.

Gut in korrigiere mich. 
Was ich geschrieben habe gilt nicht in Österreich, nur da wo ich wohne,...

Voriges Jahr: 
Weder beim OBI in Fürstenf. und HB und auch nicht beim Lagerhaus in HB hab ich  igendwas bekommen. Gartencenter Bayer in HB - Düngekegel für Seerosen? nein - man riet mir, Hornspäne mit Lehm zu vermischen und zu den Wurzeln zu geben. 

Heuer: 
Der Bayer in HB hat einen allgemeinen "Dünger für Wasserpflanzen 10-14-8" in Tablettenform. 
Den hab ich zu den Seerosen gegeben. Und wie gesagt, viele Blätter  und wenig Blüten. 

Der OBI in FF hat heuer "COMPO Düngestäbchern für Grünpflanzen  (auch für Teichpflanzen)!! Und das war's dann. 

Ich bin ja kein Botaniker, aber ich glaube doch, dass die Zusammensetzung des Düngers einen Einfluss darauf hat, ob sich Blätter oder Blüten bilden.    Das war der Hintergrund meiner Frage.


----------



## Dilmun (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hallo Gimeney!

Ja, ja, die Minis "vermehren" sich, da kann man gar nicht so schnell schauen.

Und Ja, du kannst das machen. Mein __ Zwergrohrkolben wächst - Substrat nur mit Wasser bedeckt - besser, als der, der tiefer (10cm Wasser bis Topfoberkante) steht.


----------



## niri (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Ina
> 
> du solltest Buchautorin werden



Hi Eugen,

, machst du auch mit ?

Deine "birds oh a wire" sehen herzallerliebst aus!

@Dilmum

lobt mich doch nicht so viel, ich hebe noch ab ! Obwohl..., wenn ich genau nachdenke, es fühlt sich super an, danke !

Meistens nehme ich zum Minis-Nachfüllen das Wasser, welches bei mir beim Wasserwechsel in Aquarien anfällt. Bei großer Hitze, wenn viel verdunstet und mit mehr Algenwachstum zu rechnen ist, wird ab und zu mit Osmose-Wasser nachgefüllt. Regenwasser steht mir nur sehr begrenzt zur Verfügung, da wir keine Regentonne haben . 

Zu deinem Dünger: diese Tabletten gab es bei uns auch zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr. Ich habe sie ausprobiert und bin begeistert. Allerdings benutze ich sie nicht für meine Seerosen, sondern für Irisse und andere Sumpfpflanzen. Die Zusamensetzung des Düngers ist gut, er hat mehr Phosphat als Nitrat, was Blütenbildung ünterstützen soll. Für Seerosen benutze ich den Langzeitdünger, den es unter diversen Namen gibt: Osmocote, Floracote usw. Von der Zusammensetzung ist er nicht besser als deine Düngertabletten. Die Tabletten muß man jedoch häufiger verabreichen. 

Was viele Blätter und wenig Blüten bei deinen Seerosen betrifft, so kann es am Dünger liegen  (was ich im Fall von deinen Düngertabletten bezweifle), kann aber auch an den Sorten liegen. Es gibt reichblühende, normalblühende und blühfaule Sorten. Im ersten Jahr blühen die Seerosen meist ziemlich sparsam, manchmal überhaupt nicht. Ab dem zweiten Jahr bei richtiger Düngung kann man schon mit viel mehr Blüten rechnen. Ich habe einige Sorten jetzt das zweite Jahr bei mir. Je nach Blühfreudigkeit und Sonnenstunden, die sie bekommen, haben sie zwischen 3 und 14 Blüten (Knospen) produziert.

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hi Ina!

Na dann kann ich nur hoffen dass die Seerosen mit den Jahren mehr Blüten bekommen.

Ich werde meine drei (2 Nympaea __ pygmaea rubra, 1 Nymphea pygmaea alba) heuer in den Becken drinnen lassen. Vergangenen Winter sind sie im Kübel im Wintergarten unten in einem Regal bei 10° gestanden. Das war im Frühjahr aber nicht von Vorteil. Als ich sie im Früjahr ins Wasser gegeben habe, war es wochenlang sehr kalt und für die Seerosen sicher ein Schock. 


@ Helmut

Kannst du mir sagen, ob ich den Seerosendünger im Baumarkt in Wr. Neustadt krieg? Weil dann werd ich mal "über den Wechsel" nach Wr. Neustadt fahren.....


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Servus Sonja

Kann ich Dir leider jetzt nicht sagen 

Aber muß diese Woche eh noch hin ... Überlauf-Rohre für den Teich kaufen .... da schau ich dann mal ... brauche selbst auch noch einen .... als Startdüngung nach dem umsetzen


----------



## Dilmun (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

 im Voraus.....


----------



## Dachfrosch (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Zu der Gauklerblume: die hab ich in Moorbeet stehen, da ist Moor mit normaler Gartenerde gemischt  und sie wächst sehr brav. 
In den Teichen selbst hab ich nur Sand und Kies, aber inzwischen hat sich da schon eine Art "Erdschicht" aus abgestorbenen Pflanzenteilen und Insekten gebildet - ich glaube schon, dass das reicht, hier kümmert eigentlich nichts.


----------



## Digicat (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Servus Sonja



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Aber muß diese Woche eh noch hin ... Überlauf-Rohre für den Teich kaufen .... da schau ich dann mal ....



Gestern war es soweit ....

Der Dünger ist nirgends zu bekommen ...... war in zwei Bauhäuser mit Gartenabteilung in Wr. Neustadt .... nichts  .... lt. Auskunft vom Personal, haben die den Dünger schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr bekommen ...

Hat die Fa. Sub**ral die Produktion eingestellt 

Leider habe keine besseren Nachrichten .... bin selbst konsterniert :evil


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Moin.

Wir waren vorgestern im H*rnb*ch und ich suchte einen borhaltigen Dünger für unsere Tomaten, den ich dann auch fand.
Mit in den Regalen standen zumindest lose osmocoteartige Düngekugeln in kleinen Eimerchen. Kegel habe ich keine gesehen, jedoch auch nicht danach gesucht, da noch ausreichend Vorrat daheim. 
Vielleicht findet Ihr einen Internetshop mit solch einem Angebot (für Blühpflanzen)?
Ich hatte noch nie speziellen Seerosendünger und die Seerosen blühen teils trotzdem wie verrückt - hauptsache Futter.


----------



## Dilmun (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Hallo Helmut!

Herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe..........

Mach dir nichts draus. ..
Heuer ist die Saison sowieso schon fortgeschritten und ich hab noch einige Tabletten.

Und was nächstes Jahr ist -  wir werden sehen. Sollte ich was ausfindig machen so meld ich mich...

Danke Annett für den Tipp.


----------



## Dilmun (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@ Annett

Danke für den Tipp. Bei uns bauen sie grade einen H*rnb**. Da krieg ich vielleicht nächses Jahr Dünger...

@ Ina

Juhuuuuuuu ..........
meine Wasserhyazinthen fangen zu blühen an. Meine brauchen volle Sonne. Das "Substrat" Wasser mit Blumendünger in Verbindung mit seichtem Wasser, wo sich die Wurzeln zwischen Steinen verankern können funzt. 
('Voriges Jahr hatte ich eine kleine Pumpe im Becken mit den Wasserhyazinthen. Damit was gluckert. Da wurde das Wasser immer wieder bewegt. Vielleicht haben sie deshalb voriges Jahr nicht geblüht.)


----------



## heiko_243 (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

Ich habe hier vor kurzem den Osmocote Dünger gekauft: http://www.schneckenprofi.de/substral-osmocote-langzeit-duenger-kegel-balkonpflanzen.html (Versand in D 2,90, nach Ö 5,90)


----------



## niri (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@Dilmum

Liebe Sonja,

wie schön , ich freue mich mit dir ! Nächstes Jahr züchte ich Wasserhyazinthen nach deinem Rezept !

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Versuche mit verschiedenen Pflanzsubstraten*

@ Heiko

Danke für den link. Schauich mir gleich mal an...


----------

